# A Question for Anyone with Experience Regarding Onkyo's TX-SR605...



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

OPPO's tech support has been helping me with that bitstreaming over HDMI issue I have been having (where my Onkyo 605 won't "lock on" to certain Dolby Digital bitstream signals, thus indicating the Blu-ray player, an OPPO BDP-83, is sending them as decoded PCM tracks...impossible based on the way my system is set up, with HDMI AUDIO in the player set to pass everything as BITSTREAM) and in some correspondence back and forth via email, they suggested to me that I should be seeing an "ONKYO" logo on my display before the OPPO logo kicks on from the player if I am connected via the receiver's HDMI OUT (which I am; the HDMI MONITOR feature on the AVR is set to YES) -- but I never have seen this logo in all the years I'm running the AVR...

Does anyone know if the 605 should in fact display this "ONKYO" logo screen upon startup, and if I am not seeing it, could it be it's because I have the IMMEDIATE DISPLAY function for the OSD control in the AVR turned OFF? From all reports, the IMMEDIATE DISPLAY function on the Onkyos seem to degrade any incoming video to the receivers, so it's always best to leave this turned OFF...but could this be why I am not seeing the ONKYO logo startup screen which OPPO says I should be seeing?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

With my 605 I get the display showing source and resolution in the top rhs when changing inputs for about ten seconds. 
However, I have not seen any Onkyo logo.
I don't know what my setting for Immediate display is.
I had a problem with my old PVR not always having a picture through hdmi. After replacing it and getting an LG blueray player I have had no issues.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

robbo266317 said:


> With my 605 I get the display showing source and resolution in the top rhs when changing inputs for about ten seconds.


You mean your DISPLAY shows the incoming source resolution in the upper corner? My Sony display does, as well, but I'm talking about an Onkyo logo that is supposed to preceed the OPPO logo, according to OPPO...



> However, I have not seen any Onkyo logo.


That's what I wanted to know...you basically get your Blu-ray player's (or source's) "home screen logo" when everything powers up and completes the HDMI handshaking (if you're connected that way), right?



> I don't know what my setting for Immediate display is.


Leave this OFF (under Miscelaneous>OSD Setup) as it will degrade any incoming video going through to the AVR's HDMI OUT from all accounts (if you have your video going through the AVR)...

I just got this reply from OPPO with regard to this issue; doesn't really make me feel any better:

_*Unfortunately the CSR who previously owned the Onkyo does not remember if he had this setting on or off. At least with the other Onkyo and Integra receivers we have owned, disabling the OSD will still output the initial Onkyo or Integra display when the receiver is turned on because the initial several seconds the receiver can't be used, so the OSD is displayed to indicate this.*_


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hopefully someone else here can shed a bit more light on this.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

A loose HDMI cable can cause a lot of headaches. Have you tried swapping them out for a fresh pair? Also, the 605 was an early HDMI reciver. I'm suspecting there could be some issues with the HDCP handshaking (version incompatibilities). Try bypassing the receiver and feed the signal to the TV. Use optical out to the Onkyo.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

But enough to warrant not allowing a home screen logo to be displayed?


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

robbo266317 said:


> Hopefully someone else here can shed a bit more light on this.


Can you take a jab at some of the questions I posted to you, though?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Osage_Winter said:


> But enough to warrant not allowing a home screen logo to be displayed?



(were replying to me?)

If it is a HDCP problem and the content isnt copy protected, HDCP will not apply and the signal will pass through unencrypted (like old DVI).


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

8086 said:


> (were replying to me?)
> 
> If it is a HDCP problem and the content isnt copy protected, HDCP will not apply and the signal will pass through unencrypted (like old DVI).


Yes, that question was replying to you...:bigsmile:

I'm wondering why, essentially, I'm not getting -- nor have I ever gotten -- an Onkyo "main page logo" on my display with the 605 set to pass video straight through to the HDMI OUT (with HDMI MONITOR set to YES)...my query was regarding the possibility that I'm not using the AVR's "IMMEDIATE DISPLAY" function; OPPO tells me I should always see the Onkyo "logo" upon the AVR's startup, then the OPPO logo once the player kicks on, but I never have in all the years I own the receiver...:scratch:


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Osage_Winter said:


> Yes, that question was replying to you...:bigsmile:
> 
> I'm wondering why, essentially, I'm not getting -- nor have I ever gotten -- an Onkyo "main page logo" on my display with the 605 set to pass video straight through to the HDMI OUT (with HDMI MONITOR set to YES)...my query was regarding the possibility that I'm not using the AVR's "IMMEDIATE DISPLAY" function; OPPO tells me I should always see the Onkyo "logo" upon the AVR's startup, then the OPPO logo once the player kicks on, but I never have in all the years I own the receiver...:scratch:


Oh, right. I think you mean the Receiver Setup (&config) meun. I do remember the 605 and almost bought one, but got a DTR-7.6 instead which I think is a generation newer. To configure my Integra using the TV, It will only output the menu via analog. Support for the configuration and On Screen Display (OSD) were not supported via HDMI until generation or two later (606 or 607). Because of this, I keep a component cable and HDMI cable connected to my Sony KD34-XBR960.

EDIT:
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe it was the 1st or 2nd gen Onkyos that featured an OSD menu via HDMI.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

8086 said:


> Oh, right. I think you mean the Receiver Setup (&config) meun. I do remember the 605 and almost bought one, but got a DTR-7.6 instead which I think is a generation newer. To configure my Integra using the TV, It will only output the menu via analog. Support for the configuration and On Screen Display (OSD) were not supported via HDMI until generation or two later (606 or 607). Because of this, I keep a component cable and HDMI cable connected to my Sony KD34-XBR960.
> 
> EDIT:
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe it was the 1st or 2nd gen Onkyos that featured an OSD menu via HDMI.


I am uncertain about the generational questions regarding the Onkyos, but I do know that my 605 allows video passthrough of 1080p via the HDMI OUT, and that's how I have my setup configured -- everything is passing through HDMI OUT to the display, and my HDMI MONITOR is set to YES...OPPO now tells me that the reason I may not be seeing the ONKYO logo page is because my "HDMI handshakes are slow"...


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Osage_Winter said:


> I am uncertain about the generational questions regarding the Onkyos, but I do know that my 605 allows video passthrough of 1080p via the HDMI OUT, and that's how I have my setup configured -- everything is passing through HDMI OUT to the display, and my HDMI MONITOR is set to YES...OPPO now tells me that the reason I may not be seeing the ONKYO logo page is because my "HDMI handshakes are slow"...



Yes, video pass through is possible via HDMI. Setup and OSDs do not work over HDMI. OSD via HDMI would not come till later. That only functions on analog. If your cables are good and hooked up correctly, then I would check the setup menu and make sure your video input is set to HDMI.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

8086 said:


> Yes, video pass through is possible via HDMI. Setup and OSDs do not work over HDMI. OSD via HDMI would not come till later. That only functions on analog. If your cables are good and hooked up correctly, then I would check the setup menu and make sure your video input is set to HDMI.


Not sure what you mean, but my setup menu DEFINITELY comes up over HDMI -- I use it all the time. And yes, the video input is set for HDMI in the setup menu; I wouldn't ever get an image at all if that weren't the case! :T


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Osage_Winter said:


> Not sure what you mean, but my setup menu DEFINITELY comes up over HDMI -- I use it all the time. And yes, the video input is set for HDMI in the setup menu; I wouldn't ever get an image at all if that weren't the case! :T


Then honestly, If it isn't a handshaking issue, then I dont have any idea what the problem is. 

I thought the 605 and Integra x.6 line were of the same generation. Your 605 must be a year newer, I dont get the set up menus over HDMI. My DTR-7.6 acts like a dumb HDMI switch.


----------

